# my best find an old wooden tug



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi many years ago( at the time my son was 1 year old now he's 40)  we had hired a local   work boat  to take   the group from my dive  Club out on a  Sunday of diving.  unfortunately as we got   how to the Harbour mouth to dive a couple of wrecks it was way too rough so somewhat disappointed did you decide to come in and do something different as we came in the harbour   the guy operating the boat told us have an old tug  that was damaged and ended up sinking  in a Cove in North End of mcnabb's Island.  so we anchored near it and decided to dive.  it was sitting upright on the  bottom  most of  hull  was complete  the  wheel house   was reduced to a pile of lumber on the deck, with about eight or nine people swimming all around this I couldn't see much so as I was picking around this scrap pile I looked in and saw what look like a brass coat hanger being curious I reached in and pulled it out imagine my surprise when I found this


----------



## embe (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice find, probably weighs more than it looked


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 26, 2020)

That’s awesome!  I collect ships bells but have never found one myself...always had to buy them.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2020)

That's a great find!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hows it sound?


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Another guy found the clakker and told me you can always give me the bell I told him I can make a clacker so he gave it to me . the bell still has a beautiful ring to it . feom what I've learned (the bell has nothing written on it ) It was off a tug built in Maine in 1902 .  It weighs about 5 to 7 lbs and the open end is about 6 inches


----------

